# Notifications for Subscription Updates



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wondering if this would be possible, in the sense of having the "settings" bar display that there are threads with new posts, same as the way the notifications bar lights up if you have new likes or PM's. Nothing major, just an idea that would be pretty cool if possible


----------

